# Pheasant Farms in SW Ohio?



## CAS_HNTR

Anyone have any advice on a good location to get a few pheasants. I am looking for a farm type place that would have a guide and dog (as I do not have a bird dog). I know they release a bunch in SW Ohio on the public lands, but I am looking for a farm as the oportunities would be better for my father and daughter. I have looked into a couple but would like some suggestions from someone that may have been to a good or bad one before.


----------



## labman

Try holly hills preserve in greenfield ohio its a good place and very good dogs.You wont be dissapointed


----------



## squid_1

There is also Stahls up by New Carlisle just off of st.rt.201. Pretty nice place.


----------



## killingtime

there is buckeye pheasant farm in new lebanon ohio if it is still open, i believe it is. never hunted there but heard some good things about it.


----------



## dodgeboy75

Buckeye is open and has good fields. I run my own dog and can get all the birds I pay for. They do have guides with dogs and have good flying birds, but it's downside is that it's not as big as some other places. Mulberry pheasantry in gratis is bigger but more expensive.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CAS_HNTR

I have been to Elkhorn in Bucyrus a few times and am looking for a place like that. 

They put the birds out in a 15+ acre (or so) field and you go after them with dogs....I know some toss them off towers, but that is not my thing.....I want it to be like hunting.

I will look into some of the ones mentioned. Still got a bit of time, but need to get it scheduled.


----------



## vinnystatechamp

My father and I hunt at Quail Haven just outside of Leesburg, OH in Highland county. Just outside of Hillsboro. He has pheasants and is glad to guide you with his dog.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

MAPLEGLEN FARMS
4964 Enterprise Rd
West Alexandria ohio
937-787-3949

Great prices great birds

10.00 a year membership fee
pheasants 15.00
Quail 6.00
Chukar 11.00


----------



## jmpmstr1998

If you want. PM me and I'll be at Rush Run this saturday. I'll run my dog till your daughter gets tired. Last weekend I did the same for someone else and he pointed 4 in 2 hours.(poor kid missed em all) but it was fun.


----------

